# question: where to find human teeth - Replicas



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey all,

Last year I wanted to get some human teeth and had seen some on ebay but didn't buy them. Now that I am looking again, I can't find any, just dentures, the giant educational model of a tooth, and halloween teeth. Thats looking on ebay and the inertubes.

I know they exist, And I must be brain farting on what they were called, but i have seen them in sets, real, porcelin, and plastic - on a sprues even. I bet they are practice teeth for dental students. I tried replicas, models, plastic teeth.

Anyone have any leads? I wanted to make a mold so I could stick more realistic teeth in my foam skulls. and you know, just like spread around my haunt, make necklaces from, etc.

:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something like this maybe? I didn't see anything on their size.

http://www.skeletonmodels.com/teeth_models.html


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

What I'm looking for is individual teeth, so you can see the roots or whatever they are really called, and so they are not connected.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

look up "human teeth" on Ebay.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I did! no luck. I'm looking for a complete set of teeth. Usually I am pretty good at finding obscure stuff on the internet.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I just went to ebay and found two listings for human teeth. One for dentures and the other for bags of individual teeth. I sent you a pm with the links to both.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

My problem is an IT problem. Becasue of a misconfiguration in out internet connection in our new work building, ebay thiks I am in Canada, so it gives me research results for canada. I also cant watch alot videos on you tube or watch instant netflix. GRRRRRRrrrrrr.

I can't work without streaming movies going in the background.!!!

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll have to look when I get home.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

try a dental supply store,if you can find one,their pretty cheap


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Devils Chariot, is this what you are talking about?
http://www.uhlerdental.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=uds&Category_Code=1000A


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> Devils Chariot, is this what you are talking about?
> http://www.uhlerdental.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=uds&Category_Code=1000A


That's pretty close, I might have to settle for those. They arent too pricey either. Good find Scourge. Thanks!

I'd digg the one with the roots, err pointy bottom ends ya know?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

just use white hot glue on wax paper they look just like the real thing. I saw it in the making a corpse video. for the front teeth start a line of glue (1/2 inch or so) and then just drag the tip away so that the glue tapers for back teeth don't taper. then cut the wide part flat with a scissor or razor (the side you started from). Look at the video demo from the video web site he shows the teeth and how to embed them. A great video you should pick it up.

http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/

You can get white hot glue from Sickie Ickie's site

http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have all my daughters baby teeth, but I have plans them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> I have all my daughters baby teeth, but I have plans them.


Wow, you had kids just so you could get teeth for your props.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT'S an obsessive prop builder.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hpropman said:


> You can get white hot glue from Sickie Ickie's site
> 
> http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/


Thanks for the plug, my friend.


----------



## scubadog (Nov 18, 2008)

I just ordered 4 set from UDS. I just called and told the gal what I was using them for and she took my information and suggested the size and color I might want. They are only $6.00 per set with a $25 min. order. I saw them at http://skullkit.com/ They have a tutorial on how to install them.


----------

